# 1st Air Travel



## newfie_nurse

I am flying from Alberta to Newfoundland (direct 7 ish hours) and just wanted to make sure I am doing everything right. My hedgie has to go as checked baggage :? so I am a little nervous to say the least.
Heres what I have:
1> apt for vet certificate
2> small pet taxi
3> hand warmers ( how many do i use? do I fill the bottom of the cage?)
4> I am bringing 2wks of food in my luggage and a small bag will be in the small storage on top of the pet taxt.
5>hedgie bag, blankets and toys in the pet taxi
5> I am bringing her bucket wheel and favorite hide hut and her ceramic bowls in my luggage. 

what else will I need any advice would be Great!!!!


----------



## Guest

Make a list of reliable vets out there just in case would be a thought, make sure you have a good supply of the water you give her normally if its tap fill up some bottles from your home tap, if its spring water make sure you have it in case its not available where you are going some hedgies can notice these small things


----------



## newfie_nurse

I found a vet that looks after hedgies in NFLD thank god. and thanks for the tips about the water, had no idea they were that picky lol

any idea how many hand warmers i would need on a 6+hr flight for a small pet taxi??


----------



## Nancy

At this time of year you may not need any hand warmers. Ask them what temperature they keep the cargo area at.


----------



## newfie_nurse

All they told me was the temperature fluctuates and they could not tell me even roughly the temp. I am assuming flying partially over the atlantic to NFLD will be the cold part of the trip


----------



## Nancy

newfie_nurse said:


> All they told me was the temperature fluctuates and they could not tell me even roughly the temp. I am assuming flying partially over the atlantic to NFLD will be the cold part of the trip


This really concerns me that they don't know roughly what the temperature is. There are animals that will be in there and they should know what the temperature is. Sure it can fluctuate but there must be a within range. What airline is it? I think I would want some guarantees that it doesn't go below or above certain temperatures.

Are you going for a holiday or moving? If a holiday, is there someone that could take care of her?


----------



## MissC

Nancy said:


> Are you going for a holiday or moving? If a holiday, is there someone that could take care of her?


I would be glad to 'hedgie-sit' tho' it would have to be at my place (Canmore). Just PM me. I promise not to introduce her to Sumo. :lol:


----------



## newfie_nurse

Thanks for all the offers!!  but I am working 12 hr shifts till I leave monday and I figure I have to get over the fear of travelling with a hedgie sooner or later . I plan on having her a LONG TIME!!

*Westjet* is the airline I am travelling with. Air canada couldnt accomodate animals on the flight i would have to book so Chloe would have to have left a different day. But westjets service agents didnt know alot . First they said due to her small size she should be able to be a carry on, I get passed to another agent who said we dont even take hedgehogs on any of our flights, and the 3rd finally said she is exotic so she has to go as checked baggage. My response was parrots are exotic to , you dont see them flying around banff national park do you LOL but you let them go as carry on.

I hope before I go to check in they can tell me more , if not she will be going as carry on wether they like it or not :evil:


----------



## MissC

My experience with WestJet was not positive. 

Sumo was shipped in the appropriate carrier that was clearly marked with stickers saying the temperature he should be kept at and to KEEP WARM! The shipper followed all of WestJet's rules to the letter and stressed how important it is to maintain a warm temperature.

When Sumo arrived, the metal on the door to his carrier was ice cold. No one at WJ could provide any reason for this and just shrugged off any questions. The carrier wasn't handled as gently as it should have been by the people in the cargo area, either.

Personally, I think travelling with a hedgie is waaaay to stressful for the hedgie and, ultimately, for you. IMHO.


----------



## Nancy

They sound very clueless and personally, I wouldn't take her. Only certain sized airplanes have climate controlled cargo which is probably why she couldn't go Air Canada at that time. The fact that West Jet hasn't even told you about this sends up some red flags to me. 

When my Widget from BC was shipped to me many years ago on Air Canada they told both me at my end and his mom at her end the only flights he could go on. 

It was the same when 3 girls came to me from BC. Their mom was coming to Toronto on business so was on the plane with them but she had to schedule the flight according to the plane size. That was on WestJet. 

Sounds to me like the airlines have gone downhill in recent years regarding animal transportation.  

I really do not understand why they allow cats, dogs and birds and won't allow a hedgehog in the cabin.


----------



## moothecow

I sent them a customer feedback to just ask WHY they allow dogs, cats, rabbits and birds, but not hedgehogs. If no answer, I'm calling. I can be persistent (super nice and polite... but very persistent). I'm just curious as to the reasoning behind this. Anyone know the answer before I start playing phone tag?


----------



## Sgabicita

We're preparing to move back to Mexico, asking around to found the best way to take Hitza with us in-cabin
Our strategy will be drive to the Airport, go directly to the Airline counter and show the beautiful Hedgehog, hoping it will melt their hearts  and allowed her to travel more humanly 

otherwise, she will be taken in the new pets program by Continental


----------



## moothecow

So, fun update time:

I called WestJet, asking them _why_ hedgehogs are not allowed in the cabin. The woman I spoke to didn't know, so she directed me to Transportation Safety Board of Canada... who directed me to the Canadian Transportation Agency... who directed me to Transport Canada... who directed me to the Canadian Border Services Agency... who directed me to Canada Air Transport Security Authority... who directed me to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (?? I know, I don't get it either)... who directed me to the Animal Transport Health agency... who just seemed confused.

So, I called West Jet again, explaining to them that as fun as phone tag is, I'd like to stop playing now, and so would they please just explain their policy to me. The woman on the phone said she'll find out the answer...

...After 30 minutes on hold she came back and told me that they consider hedgehogs rodents, and that because of their size, if they were to chew through their soft-sided carrier (which is the only kind allowed in the cabin), they could easily escape without the owner noticing.

I pointed out that hedgehogs are a) NOT rodents and thus don't have a perpetual desire to chew, b) that for a hedgehog to chew through a heavy-duty soft-sided carrier would be a very impressive and rather impossible feat, c) that owners are generally well aware of the location of their pet on a plane, d) that they allow bunnies in the cabin, and, as someone who's had a bunny, I can attest that bunnies chew EVERYTHING. much more so than hedgehogs. Etc.

End result - my complaint had been put forward one level to the Customer Relations people. The woman on the phone suggested that if I can make it clear to them that a LOT of people want this changed and that a LOT of people will use WestJet as a result of this, that it could make a difference.

*So, maybe people want to write some feedback to WestJet in support of changing allowances for hedgehogs? Explain they're not rodents, won't chew through a carrier, and are delicate little animals. http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/contact/index.shtml
*
So, yeah. That was an interesting way to spend my lunchtime.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Good lord, what an ordeal. :roll: Going to write a feedback right now!


----------



## MissC

Thank you for doing so much!! I am also going to call and give feedback.


----------



## CanadienHedgie

Hopefully if enough people give them feedback, they will allow hedgies in the cabin. I'm going to the airport to book a flight, so I'm gunna ask them again, in person. And won't leave until I get an answer.  an actual answer, not just rules are rules.


----------



## moothecow

CanadienHedgie, good luck! Let us know how it goes... however, desk staff have no effect on policy, it's the higher-ups we need to get to. I'm assuming their policy is formed through ignorance. They just don't know anything about hedgehogs.They consider hedgehogs rodents and think they can chew through the carrier - that is, if that IS the reason. 

Basically, I like being politely persistent, and will be taking this forward. :mrgreen: I don't have any upcoming air travel wish Misha, but, you know, for every one else's sake... hedgie owners unite! or something


----------



## Nancy

I wonder if we could take up a petition? Are there any online petitions that people could sign? I know people on other forums and lists would happily sign and I think that might be the best way to make them take notice if a petition with a few thousand people on it was sent. There is online everything else, there must be an online petition... Anyone?


----------



## CanadienHedgie

I think a petition is a really good idea. Here's a couple websites.

http://www.ipetitions.com/start-petitio ... KgodOitKxw

http://www.petitiononlinecanada.com/create-petition-ads


----------



## Nancy

I think the first one looks good. The second one looks more complicated and includes facebook which many people want nothing to do with. 

Who wants to start it?


----------



## moothecow

I'll get it going tonight once I get home from work!... I'll start a new thread when I do, and maybe people who frequent other threads can take it forward, and spread it among hedgie-owning and loving friends.


----------



## Nancy

Sounds like a plan. I'll post it to Welfare and Help and anyone who is on other hedgehog forums, can post it there. 

Are you going to direct it to just Westjet or to all airlines? In the text, maybe state that because hedgehogs are NOT rodents and DO NOT chew, there is no reason that they should not be allowed in the cabin the same as cats and dogs.


----------



## newfie_nurse

Yay I am glad I started this thread !! I myself just wrote a lenghty and informative feedback letter to westjet, and when I go there Monday its going to be fun. I can also be persuasive in a nice , but firm way. 

In my letter I sited many facts>: 1. hedgies are exotics but so are alot of breeds of cats, dogs, rabbits, and all birds are . 2> they are not rodents and do not chew they cant even tackle dried fruit lol 3> they are 90%+ hypo allergenic, where as dogs, rabbits and cats are not ( i myself have allergies to cats) and hedgies have little to NO smell. 4> they are small and weight less than 1pound and make virtually no noise. 5> westjet sites pets as guests too. Cargo is not a place for a guest. 6> the cabin environment is 100% healthier for such animals that cannot effectively regulate or adjust their own temperature. Such issues can be fatal for many animals. 7> I would rather sit next to someone with a hedgie, chinchilla or reptile than a barking dog or squawking bird for 6+hours. 8> i was upset by the lack of information they could provide and edcuation they had for a national/internationally flying airline.

I hope this helps many lil hedgies and owners such as myself. I cant wait for the petition to start!!


----------



## moothecow

Petition is done! Posting it a new thread. Please flag it, sign it, pass it on... let's get this going. We should be able to transport hedgehogs in the cabin.


----------



## newfie_nurse

So here is my travel carrier . What do you think of the signage!

I found self laminating cards at walmart and made an info flip card book and attached to the handle of the carrier. Thought it was Awesome!

http://photobucket.com/travelcarrier


----------



## Nancy

The carrier is great but does need to be secured. In the plastic side catches there is a little slot for a zip tie to go through. You have to zip tie all the side catches. Some airlines are very fussy about that being done, others don't care. For your own piece of mind, do it anyways. It's added security that the carrier cannot come undone. 

I didn't notice if you have one, but put a label on it with the address you are going to plus include phone numbers, cell numbers of where you are going, your cell, and anyone at home that can give the airline information if need be. 

I assume you have lots of fleece inside? 

Looking good.


----------



## MissC

Nancy said:


> I assume you have lots of fleece inside?


Thank you, Nancy. 

Please ensure she is bundled enough that when the crate is shaken and moved and passed along, all she will feel is soft fleeciness.


----------



## Nancy

MissC said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have lots of fleece inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Nancy.
Click to expand...


----------



## newfie_nurse

I didnt see a place where i can zip tie it , but I will definately look again. The cards i have attached to the top have all the flight info plus contact numbers. And I think I have more fleece than that little carrier can handle lol


----------



## Nancy

Here's the instructions.

http://www.petmate.com/wp-content/uploa ... sheet1.pdf


----------



## newfie_nurse

Thanx Nancy, 
Just went out and got some!! I dont know wether I am more excited or frightened. I also have her soft carrier with me just in case they let me take her on the plane


----------



## newfie_nurse

SOOO monday is the big day! :? I think I am prepared (thanx to all of you) and I feel better that now the petition is started for future travel! Westjet had no idea what they were in for.

*In addition* I have bought a digital thermometer and mounted in Chloe's travel carrier. I want to know the exact conditions I am faceing for future. This thermometer records the current temp and the HI and LO temp variations from the time you reset it. This way I will know what the temperature fluctuations actually are, despite the fleece and hand warmers.

Chloe's carrier has a floor of fleece, it is lined on 3 sides with doubled layers of fleece which are zip tied in place so it doesnt fall to blocks drafts. Plus the inner of the kennel will have plenty of loose fleece so that she can bury herself in but still have lots of room to move. I have tags with the flight info, my contact info, her vet info etc. I have all kinds of signage (i have pics on here) and the kennel is now zip tied (thanx to nancy  )


----------

